# question about rack & pinion for my B13 SE-R



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

<< also posted on SR20 forums ... i hope that's OKay? >>

well, this weekend i was over with James Vick (many of you in DFW region know this old man ). so i find out that i DO need to replace my rack & pinion.
so, the question is: any of you got one that you'd sell me?
<< original thread here about other parts i need >>
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=138025

more parts request to come as we get more done to my car.
thanks in advance to anyone offering assistance.

anyone know if the NX2000 has the same?


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

jammo said:


> << also posted on SR20 forums ... i hope that's OKay? >>
> 
> well, this weekend i was over with James Vick (many of you in DFW region know this old man ). so i find out that i DO need to replace my rack & pinion.
> so, the question is: any of you got one that you'd sell me?
> ...


there is a wanted section in the classfied area


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

ATTN: MODERATORS?!
can ya please move my thread to the appropriate section in the classifieds?

and change my topic title from:
*question about rack & pinion for my B13 SE-R*

to:
*WTB - rack & pinion for my B13 SE-R*


thak you.


----------

